# 3weeks after frozen embryo transfer no bleeding and BFN



## Maria123 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have done the frozen embryo transfer on the 20th of Oct09.
and after 2 weeks on the 3rd Nov09 done the pragnancy test it was negative. but still i havent got any bleeding. Call Hammersmith and they asked me to stop patches and supposeries after tomorrow which is going to be 3 weeks after transfer.

Is anybody had the same problem as I am going through..... please help me I am so heart broken now.


----------



## brizzy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hiya,
I am really sorry to hear that this cycle has ended with a BFN. Unfortunately i have had a litle experience myself with BFN, and my period has come on at different times afterwards. Some of them have taken 1 week to 10 days to occur after my test day- i think the drugs which we take during the 2ww can delay it coming on.
This is my exeprience anyway. Thinking of you during this difficult time- you will start to feel better soon.
Brizzy  x


----------



## Maria123 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks Brizzy, yes I think i will get my period any time now.
but I still dont want to stop the medicine with out doing the blood test.



Maria


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Maria

I had to take tablets on both occasions when my treatment was not successful, as my AF never appeared after about 6 weeks.

The first time, I was given a tablet beginning with N (was a long name), second time they put me on the pill.

When I asked the dr why this happened, she said that I may have down regulated too well.

Amanda xx


----------

